# turquoise-blue-lilac eyes and pink lips & cheeks



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 26, 2007)

Here's my tutorial on a colourful look with turqouise-blue-lilac eyes and pink lips & cheeks which I did for a german beauty forum some time ago:


















This is *what you need*:









































*Let's get started*



































































































































































































































Here's the final look:



















































Please excuse the bad pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for looking!


----------



## marichan0803 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 26, 2007)

i love the liner


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 26, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 26, 2007)

I love it!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 26, 2007)

Very pretty!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 26, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## missy29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Great tutorial. You always use the colours I love! Think I will try this out over the weekend!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 26, 2007)

wow this is so detailed and really thorough.
the look is quite flattering too!


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jun 26, 2007)

beautiful, i will try this tomorrow


----------



## breathless (Jun 26, 2007)

you did an amazing job! i love this! i love the whole look & the way you explained the tut =]


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks ladies! I'm really glad that you like it!




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_wh0re* 

 
_i love the liner_

 
Me too! I think it gives the look the kick!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missy29* 

 
_Great tutorial. You always use the colours I love! Think I will try this out over the weekend!_

 
Have fun trying the tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 

 
_wow this is so detailed and really thorough._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_you did an amazing job! i love this! i love the whole look & the way you explained the tut =]_

 
It was my intention to do a really detailed tut so that even beginners can follow it.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macjunkieTURKEY* 

 
_beautiful, i will try this tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so happy that you all like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did it work? Do you like the result?


----------



## entipy (Jun 30, 2007)

This is a great tutorial!


----------

